# Quisiera saber cual es la diferencia entre un encoder incremental y el absoluto



## josechemo (Sep 10, 2008)

buenas tardes tengan todos ustedes mi pregunta es la siguiente:

quisiera saber cual es la diferencia entre un encoder incremental y el encoders absoluto muchas gracias de ante mano


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 10, 2008)

Encoder incremental: Es aquel que dependiendo la velocidad angular(RPM) aumenta el número de pulsos, estos pueden ser de 500ppr, 1000ppr, etc es decir que a mayor velocidad mayor la frecuencia de estos, tiene 3 pulsos. A y B (que son para sentido de giro y RPM.
Z (Posición Home o de inicio)

Encoder absoluto: Es aquel que por una RPM (2 pi rad) tiene un codigo digital dependiendo el ángulo en el que se encuentre, estos son mas complejos ya que necesitan un decoficador ya que la resolución de estos puede llegar a ser de hasta 16 bits por Revolución

Espero que sea de ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 9, 2009)

Otro comentario.

El incremental solo genera impulsos. Su especificación es por ejemplo 500 PPR o sea 500 pulsos por revolución. Requieren un contador para poder determinar una posición exacta. Una señal denominada como Z generalmente indica una posición "inicial" del giro de la flecha.

El absoluto indica en un número de bits el ángulo exacto en que se encuentra. Si tenemos por ejemplo una especificación de 16 bits, entonces la medida mínima que nos puede dar por bit es de 360º/65535 es decir 0.0054932 de grado.

Espero esto complemente la información.

Suerte.


----------

